# Yahoo- Yoga's 'promise' (Poughkeepsie Journal)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

RALEIGH, N.C. - The ancient practice of yoga is increasingly finding a new following - among doctors and medical researchers who are working to prove its benefits for a variety of illnesses.View the full article


----------

